# Hassled by DNR or Rangers?



## threeoten (Nov 29, 2010)

When camping the illegal way (not paying their lame fees) does anyone ever get hassled or caught by DNR, Rangers, or any other authorities? If so, what happens, fines? jail? If NOT so, what are your secrets to evading them? How far out do you go? etc.

Also, how hard of a time do you have getting back to town/city to re-up on resources? Do you leave your camp up, or pack it every time? Ever worried about your gear getting jacked? Do you stash it?


----------



## bryanpaul (Nov 29, 2010)

its not hard usually to hide from authorities.....just dont go where they would ever be.....your not gonna go to jail for campin on public land ......


----------



## threeoten (Nov 29, 2010)

Do they ever sit with binoculars looking over places, I wonder? I'm looking into some small ultralight 1 person tents and I'm concerned about the bright flashy colors of some of them. Think it's necessary to stick to a more earthy/green color so that it blends in better?


----------



## bryanpaul (Nov 29, 2010)

green spray paint !...... unless yer growin weed (?)...rangers and shit arent gonna be stressin too bad about somebody campin in the woods..unless its maybe a longterm thing.......


----------



## threeoten (Nov 30, 2010)

How hard of a time do you all have getting back to town/city to re-up on resources? Do you leave your camp up, or pack it every time? Ever worried about your gear getting jacked? Do you stash it?


----------



## stove (Nov 30, 2010)

If you really have to ask, there is only one solution:

Go out and try.


When you fail, reflect upon WHY.

Try again.

When you fail again, reflect upon WHY.


eventually you won't fail. Congrats, you have succeeded.


----------



## threeoten (Nov 30, 2010)

Yeah, I get what you're saying. That doesn't mean no one has any friendly advice on the matter. That's all I'm looking for here.


----------



## stove (Nov 30, 2010)

ah sorry it's been a shitty day so I'm being an asshole. Please don't take it personally.


----------



## theitchtohitch (Jan 25, 2011)

stove doesn't really have any reason to apologize. he was right. haul your arse out to the woods and try it. i haven't the foggiest as to whether you've 'legally' camped before, but if you have, and you're on any decent-sized patch of land, you'll know that the ratio of rangers/DNR personnel to square miles of land is awfully low.

ergo, unless you're being a dipshit (ex: camping within sight or ear shot of a trail, making poor fires that belch more smoke than heat, etc, etc) or you're especially unlucky, or you're setting up permanent residence, you don't have too much to worry about.

and what's annoy about your questions is that you come across as being whiny, needy, and having no original thoughts whatsoever. i get what you're asking for, but christ:

"Also, how hard of a time do you have getting back to town/city to re-up on resources? Do you leave your camp up, or pack it every time? Ever worried about your gear getting jacked? Do you stash it?"

what the hell kind of question is that? do you want me to look into my crystal ball, predict where it is you'll be camping, and give you the answer??? like just about everything in life, the answers, insofar as they exist, lie in the particulars. in other words: the solutions that work well for one given set of conditions and locations will probably not work well in another. so don't go looking for specific 'please mommy, hold my hand' answers to very vague questions.


----------



## BrittanyTheBananarchist (Jan 25, 2011)

yep . use ur common sense abt it. if its a bright flashy color of course its gonna attract attention. either from cops/ rangers or other ppl in general. and its up to you wut u do with ur camp. just try it. noone can give you the deffinite answers to your questions. its just how it is.


----------



## Pheonix (Jan 26, 2011)

your more likely to be spotted by hunters or weed growers (both will be armed). a hunter might shot you on accident since your not wearing that flashy hunter orange. a drug farmer is likely to shot you on purpose for being in the wrong place.


----------



## Michigansupertramp (Mar 7, 2011)

there arent any fees. All national park camps(unless its a specail camp under a famous climb, like el cap in yoesomite) its a first come and sign up. just get there early in the a.m the reason for this is to protect the place.

National parks are like fine china, you can look but you cant touch, where as national forests...are a squatters best freinds, millions of acres and you own it because you pay taxes. just follow the hunting laws. You can set up camp for weeks if you want, no one is going to find you if your remote, and have a nice camp, out west i would hike in 2 miles, go off the trail about half a mile, climb up a 500 foot cliff, and set up my camp on a small platuea overlooking the valley. i could over look the local town, and at night im sure people could see my fires, i could see theres, there was a small waterfall and stream fresh fish and water, and every day i would explore. and i could bath up and walk the 3 miles down the trail and hang out in the town, go to the bars, run the river in a rented kayak, talk to the locals, just be respectfull of nature, clean up your camp, and your more the ok. Just hang your food from the bears. and hang a hammock and tarp over your head. Enjoy man!


----------

